# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  „trešnje (vka) za mašu“

## disciplina

Uz dozvolu administratorice otvaram ovu temu*


*
IX. GIMNAZIJA, UDRUGA „CURE PUCE S TREŠNJEVKE“, I UDRUGA „MALA ZVIJEZDA“
ORGANIZIRAJU HUMANITARNU AKCIJU
I VELIKI „GARAGE SALE“*

„TREŠNJE (VKA) ZA MAŠU“ 

08.06.2013.g. (subota) od 09,00-15,00 sati
*Dobojska 12.....igralište IX. Gimnazije 

Prikupljena sredstva bit će donirana petogodišnjoj Maši Lučić koja boluje od ArnoldChiari malformacije prvog stupnja i epilepsije te je potrebno sakupiti novac za operaciju u Chicagu.
ŠTO DONIJETI: Mušku, žensku i dječju odjeću i obuću, dječju opremu i kućne potrepštine(tanjuri, šalice, čaše, tacne, ogledala, manji namještaj)
KADA DONIJETI; Petak 07.06. od 17,00-20,00 sati
GDJE DONIJETI: IX. Gimnazija, Dobojska 12(ulaz iz Ozaljske)
Sve stvari koje se ne prodaju-prodavat će se na idućoj akciji


na fejsu možete naći i letak o toj akciji https://www.facebook.com/UdrugaCureP...njevke?fref=ts

----------

